# one COLD nite bite 12/10/11



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

me and jeff (treeman)went out of 72nd sat. and boy was it COLD, im talking from a frozen ramp to frozen lines and to almost frozen nipples lmao, we were the only ppl on the lake, seen some boats come out then head right back in, well anyway we had a kicka** night pulled in some pigs went 10 for 10, big thanks to tomb, you know for what, and jeff good fishing with you, deffinatly one of the most hardcore fisherman that i know


----------



## Treeman (Nov 23, 2010)

Thanks alot Andy. Had a great time. Im glad you didnt mention that extremity last night though. It was miserable enough out there. Lmao
Thanks TomB for the tip. There were still 4-5 swells rolling through and the wind picked back up around 2.
I didnt say anything Andy but my ..... was frozen from about 12 til we went in, except when we had a fish on of course.
That other boat out there, that seemed to forget something or to be taxiing people around, went in twice with fish. Good job guys. Its was nice to see another boat out on a night like that. Tried reaching you for a radio check??? Guess you were enjoying the silence.
Call in sick Andy, lets fish. Im loading the boat now. Lol. Seriously man.
Thanks again.


----------



## Jbigz86 (Jun 21, 2011)

Very nice I see they double with the 5 we caught last weekend


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

daauuum you guys are brave. Man is it cold .


----------



## keepinitreel (Apr 11, 2004)

Well with those catches, I just told the wife the boat will be out just a bit longer. 

Nice job!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

thanks guys, yeah id say it was one of the coldest days out on a boat, but it was worth it


----------



## Ey3FrenZy (Jun 9, 2010)

Im just waiting for that fish fry andy!!! still waiting on that call....seriously man.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

Great going guys. Really nice catch!


----------



## da-animal (Aug 19, 2010)

too bad i didnt have a scale with me, never weighed them


----------



## ROOM2MOVE (Jan 28, 2008)

Great job Andy!


----------



## Chef T (Feb 28, 2011)

Man, it seems this has been an epic fall! I've seen enough fish porn these past months to pick up another job so I can get a Lake Erie boat next year. Wife probably wont be too thrilled but I'll take her out somewhere nice,lol..Congrats guys!


----------



## Jigging Jim (Apr 3, 2010)

Congratulations Guys!


----------



## Rod Hawg (Jan 13, 2011)

Nice job!!! We boated 6.


----------



## Fishin Chick (Feb 27, 2010)

You guys are crazy. Be safe out there


----------



## Deep Freeze (Jul 6, 2011)

Crazy is only a perception lol. If I didn't live 2 and a half hours away I'd still be out there. I like to watch the posts keep coming in. Good job guys! But, do stay safe out there!

Greg


----------



## jimski2 (Jul 23, 2010)

The Lower Niagara River has trout fishing going on all winter long with outboard powered boats. Ice fishing suits and boots are worn by everyone and the fishing is great for rainbow and brown trout. The engines are drained at the ramp, cranked over and are ready to go in the next trip.

http://www.outdoorsniagara.com/fishingtips.htm


----------



## Jbigz86 (Jun 21, 2011)

da-animal said:


> me and jeff (treeman)went out of 72nd sat. and boy was it COLD, im talking from a frozen ramp to frozen lines and to almost frozen nipples lmao, we were the only ppl on the lake, seen some boats come out then head right back in, well anyway we had a kicka** night pulled in some pigs went 10 for 10, big thanks to tomb, you know for what, and jeff good fishing with you, deffinatly one of the most hardcore fisherman that i know





Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

